# Intersesting New title for Finn



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Jill, yes we were there in the morning, and Brady passed and got his certification and TT also. Let's hear it for the goldens!!!! I saw you were scheduled in the afternoon and we were going to wait to see you, but my husband was developing a migraine from early morning and really needed to go home to rest by the time we were done. Congrats to all 3 of your pack!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome, Brady! We only saw one other golden( who did not pass), and it is great to hear you did well. Did you see any goldens? Tango did NOT like walking on the ex pen for some reason, but she did it. A rottie in front of us failed for not walking on that expen, so I thought we were doomed, but she pulled herself together. Tally loved the whole thing and was perfect, but stayed at heel of his own volition most of the time rather than going out to investigate the unfriendly stranger. Finn walked out to each person wagging a mile a minute and wagged at the rocks in the bucket, wagged at the umbrella, and just looked for the duck when he heard the shots- he was expecting to fetch and it was funny. Were any things hard/easy for Brady?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! I read the test online and it sounds quite involved. I suspect Tito would fail the protective/aggressive stranger parts if they are looking for the dog to protect you, as he'd just wag his tail happily and figure it was a new friend.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to your three who all have wonderful normal golden temperaments!


I think Selka would do fine with it but Gunner would freak at the gunshot and I wonder about some of the other weird stuff. I never know with him what will make him anxious. It's interesting that as a puppy when we did the puppy tests with loud noise (shaking a can of rocks) he was fine.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It was definitely far more intense than the CGC, but it did not involve the aspect of interacting with other dogs. 

Tally received the top score possible, Finn a high score, and Tango the average score.

Tally was able to discern between friendly strangers who he greeted with wags and kisses, and the threatening stranger who caused him to move his body between me and the weird, angry person and stand at attention- no growls, no fight nor flight, but no wags either.

Finn wagged just as much for the threatening stranger as the friendly one. He was utterly confident that if he went and investigated, all would be well. His choice was to proactively seek out the stranger.

Tango could tell the difference, but she was not protective of me. She also gave wags to the friendly strangers, but when confronted by the threatening person, she chose to come to heel position and sat calmly sniffing and tilting her head to listen, and occasionally looking up at me. She wasnt nervous, but she didn't feel responsible for handling the situation either. Three very different reactions!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! One of Mira's littermate did this test, so I read all about it. It's very intense!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !! All 3 passing such a tough test is outstanding! Did they get steaks <grins>?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats to all of them! I can't believe they do gunshots--yikes! I would be afraid to do that part with my dog.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Jill et al, congrats! That's pretty impressive work you guys did.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats to all of you guys! I have never even heard of the title! You learn something new every day, I guess.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a GSD passing and then one failing the test. Ours was in the woods instead of a field. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_ouqoyBRZ4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aaGeHNxCoU


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Here's a GSD passing and then one failing the test. Ours was in the woods instead of a field.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_ouqoyBRZ4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aaGeHNxCoU


Thanks for sharing. It was very interesting. The first one passed? Are the dogs allowed to bark at the weird stranger like that?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So Copley is finally old enough to take the ATTS test, and I am confident he won't have trouble with it. However, I rarely hear of other goldens taking it.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on what sounds like a very neat test.. Hope they all got special treats!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats on all 3 of your dogs passing that test. Way to go!!!

I am going to start checking and see where I can do that test with BaWaaJige. I think he would pass too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> So Copley is finally old enough to take the ATTS test, and I am confident he won't have trouble with it. However, I rarely hear of other goldens taking it.


I've never heard of it. Is this a regional offering thing?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No, it is a national test: American Temperament Test Society, Inc. | A sound mind in a sound body

It confers the TT title. I think it is bigger for police and working dogs, as well as pit bulls. 

It is a strange but somewhat fun test.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Description of the Temperament Test | American Temperament Test Society, Inc.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Congratulations! I read the test online and it sounds quite involved. I suspect Tito would fail the protective/aggressive stranger parts if they are looking for the dog to protect you, as he'd just wag his tail happily and figure it was a new friend.


They have different standards for different breeds. It's totally acceptable for a golden to wag at the "aggressive" stranger. I believe they just aren't supposed to hide behind you. A GSD on the other hand would be expected to show some protectiveness.

I did the test with Ruby a few years back and it was a lot of fun. I will have to see if there is a local test to take Piper to.


----------

